# Shadowbox



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

A friend told me I might have trouble uploading pictures, but if it doesn't work, I'll try again later.
 This is a shadowbox I made for Joe when we first met.  I have made many, some very big, some smaller.  It depends on how much time I have and what materials I have.  I don't have most of them anymore, but this is one.  It has survived a move, pretty much, but it's not in the best shape (I don't think he's really into them [])
 Now, I have lots of materials, so I will hopefully be working on another.  There is one I started that I will try to get a picture of.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Another view


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

I made that a long time ago, and no, the beavers are down in the creek!  They are quite a nuisance.  At least I don't have to tear out their dams anymore!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you Lobey.  I wish I had the others I made.  I used to be able to pick up starfish (already dead of course)  and all kinds of fun knick-knacks from the beach.  I would use those and the pottery and beach glass I found.  I used to be able to get the supplies at Michael's craft store.  They have everything!  There aren't any around here that carry shadowboxes.  I have one I need to start on that my Mom nicely brought back from a trip to MD.  I have to have Joe fix the glass part so I can start on it.  I have a lot of fun painting the outside.  I assemble all the materials and then decide on a color scheme.  Or, Colour, in Roger's honour[][].  Sometimes, I do a crackle finish on the outside, or sand it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is one that we were working on together, just have been too busy to finish it and had a lack of materials over the winter.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

I like this one.  No painting on the outside, I like the silver.  Soon as the glass is repaired, I can start.  I used to use superglue, which works great if the back isn't fabric.  It works okay on a black or cardboard surface.  Forget glue guns.  They just make a mess.  I think this one is going to be really pretty when it's finished.  I might be willing to sell it.  
 I always thought of doing a project with all the lobster traps that washed up on the beach, not sure what kind of project, though.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2009)

Laur,you have a R.R. key i n the shadow box your working on is there anything written on it[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

W. BONANNAN 
 BROOKLYN, NY

 That's what it appears to say.  The writing is very small and I need glasses.  I'll have Joe double check it for you.  
 I am still trying to find out the origin of a name plate I found in the town Victorian Era Dump.  It says West Manufacturing Buffalo NY.  I can't find a thing about it.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2009)

No need to check.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are really nice Laur. []
 I have something similar to the 2nd one, but I just set stuff in it. I'll try to take a picture sometime soon.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you Kate.  I forgot how much I love doing crafts.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 30, 2009)

Excellent stuff.  I really like to do them also.  Esp with any clay pipes I find.  Just havent found many recent.  Keep it up.  Looks great ! !


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks.  You guys are great cheerleaders making my day brighter.  Please excuse the corny-ness[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 30, 2009)

There's nothing corny about it, you have a real talent for collage making! I say keep it up, and let me know if you need more "media"


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

I appreciate that, coming from an artist.  I think I have a good supply of shards, etc. right now.  Just need to find a bunch of ribbons I bought that disappeared.  []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 30, 2009)

"Here, kitty kitty..."


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

No, I wish it was him, then I'd have an idea of where they went!  Right now, he's occupied with a big empty cardboard coke box []  It was my little gift to him today.


----------



## Clam (Aug 18, 2009)

I think they all look great especially the knick knack shelves, when that gets filled up it will look incredible......


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Clam.  Even though I'm home, I'm always so busy or recovering that I haven't had much time to work on the shadowboxes.  Maybe if I wasn't on here so much!  LOL  I found the ribbons!  Woohoo.  Not sure if Joe wants the one we are working on together to have ribbons in it, but I'm sure he'll learn to love it.[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 19, 2009)

LAUR THAT IS FABULOUS! I LOVE LITTE DIFFERNT THINGS [GOT A LITTLE GLASS CUP AND SAUCER FROM NINA'S GRANDMOM'S CHILDHOOD IN THE EARLY 1900S AND I HAVE A LITTLE THIS AND THAT. I AM GONNA TRY TO DO BE ONE O THEM BOXES! I BET THEY WOULD SELL GREAT A FLEA MARKETS AND CRAFT SHOWS! DO YOU GLUE THE ITEMS IN PLACE OR JUST ARRANGE THEM? THANK YOU FOR SHOWING! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Jamie!  I use crazy glue.  Sometimes, the kits come with pins you can use if you want to include a ribbon or something.  I also use a frame and Joe cuts the glass for it.  When I have time and can afford to, I'd like to do one for the forum.


----------

